
Warming up to mercurial - ngoldbaum
http://vakila.github.io/blog/warming-up-to-mercurial/
======
krupan
"...the commit that would end up the parent of whatever I commit next."

That's generally just called the parent of your working copy (or, working
directory) in mercurial land. I know, not as concise as HEAD.

